# Just joined...



## DieselTuningUK (Mar 12, 2010)

So what happens next then guys?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The packs will be out in a couple of days, with various bit and pieces in . PM NEM and he'll add you to the TTOC group.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

You also get your name in dark blue on the forum to siginify that you are now a club member  rather than just a forum member.

Welcome to the club, check out the events section for something local to you 

Charlie


----------

